# 03' 350Z "track" nitrous questions?



## boostnboobs (Dec 1, 2003)

Need some help here guys. I have a dual stage wet NX kit with the Progressive Maximizer and all the bells and whistles. I would like to put it on this "Z". What kind of shot would be safe and what would be pushing the limit? How do the pistons/rods/compression match up for nitrous? Any pics or times or dyno help....anything. I havent had a whole lot of luck finding anyone running nitrous. I would just rather use this kit instead of spending 5000 plus on SC/turbo kits. Any insight would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, Clay


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

boostnboobs said:


> Need some help here guys. I have a dual stage wet NX kit with the Progressive Maximizer and all the bells and whistles. I would like to put it on this "Z". What kind of shot would be safe and what would be pushing the limit? How do the pistons/rods/compression match up for nitrous? Any pics or times or dyno help....anything. I havent had a whole lot of luck finding anyone running nitrous. I would just rather use this kit instead of spending 5000 plus on SC/turbo kits. Any insight would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, Clay


If you are going to use stock internals do not go over 100psi shot of nos...even at that it is sort of pushing it if u red line...Becareful when shifting if you plan on shooting the nos...If I were you, I would probably put about 75psi shot...the stock internals can really hold up to 200psi shot of nos...without blowing the pistons and the block...If u watched the video of the 350z at the track who had 300+ psi shot of nos..u will see the results...If I had to choose, shooting nos or getting a turbo/sc, for drag everytime, I would choose the turbo/sc...but thatz my 2 cents


----------



## boostnboobs (Dec 1, 2003)

Well i dont think a 300 shot is in my cars future! My goal is a 110mph trap speed at 3500ft. I would like to get 350+ RWHP with nitrous/full exhaust/ and cold air intake. A 100 shot prolly wouldnt get me there, but that is the goal.


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

boostnboobs said:


> Well i dont think a 300 shot is in my cars future! My goal is a 110mph trap speed at 3500ft. I would like to get 350+ RWHP with nitrous/full exhaust/ and cold air intake. A 100 shot prolly wouldnt get me there, but that is the goal.


you would have to the essential bolt ons...intake, exhaust, headers...by adding those ur gonna have bout 253rwhp...depending wha kind u use...get the lighter flywheel...change ur pulley, cam gears, spark plug, spark plug wires, etc...get the car to get up to 280rwhp...then the 100 shot of nos..n u be fine


----------

